# Personality Discrimination . . .



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Sunless I bet me and you would interact just fine. :wink:


Rawr! baby :wink:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Much of what you see in job descriptions is asking for typically SJ personality traits (organized, punctual, detail-oriented, prolific, ambitious). Of course, the people writing these descriptions and doing the hiring probably don't know much about MBTI or aren't thinking along those terms, but society has a strong bias for SJ qualities, and many NF and introverted qualities are seen as negatives, even if they are very valuable in an often unacknowledged way.

I find this is even true for creative jobs. They want someone who is original, artistically talented, and passionate, yet they want "traditional" SJ qualities that don't usually go hand-in-hand with innovative and visionary talent. When I was in design school, you hardly saw an SJ. There were loads of introverted intuitives and introverted SPs though. These people did not have so-called "practical" job skills, but they could out-design, out-draw, and out-create any SJ by a mile. However, because they seem a little "weird" and quixotic, some had a hard time getting real world work.

Basically, employers want it all, and it's just unrealistic. The beauty of people is our different, complementary strengths, but you also have to take the "bad" with the "good".


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Brilliant post, appled. I think that Introverted quallities and perceiver qualities are on the whole, despised. Employers want outgoing and decisive individuals. Unfortunately, I'm not really either, although my TP can act as a false J, making people think that I'm decisive. INP's have difficulty getting jobs, because the preferences make them seem absent and scatterbrained. Also, ideal employees are ESTJ's, and the INTP and INFP are as removed from them as it is possible to be. Also, employers have used personality tests on purpose to screen out introverts. There is type discrimination in our society, and it does a lot of harm. And people wonder why IN's don't want to come out of their shells. IT's because every time they have, they get mercillessly battered and abused.


----------

